# How long does it take your dog to digest something foreign



## Doug

Our boy decided to eat a large part of my leggings out of the blue. We saw parts of it the next day in his poop. I read that it could even take 10 days or months before he puked or pooed it out.

There is a risk of bowel blockage but he should be ok if he is still eating, drinking, has normal energy levels and most importantly is still pooping.
My vet did say that it was amazing what animals are able to digest including sticks!

It is difficult to keep a level head but at the same time continue to keep a close eye on him and don't hesitate to take him to the vet immediately if you see any worrying signs.

Good luck and I hope that they resurface soon!


----------



## Luccagr

I really hope it surface soon in the poop/vomit. The worse thing is that I don't have the car today to take him to the vet to do an xray. He is still behaving very normal about 12 hrs from the time he ingested the underwear. Oh boy, why would they even think of eating that?! Yucks! I'm thinking it's about 12 hrs from the time he ingested that till now is cos' my hubby did not see the other underwear in the room when he woke up at about 5am (sorry! too much info!). When I woke up at 8am, i saw the underwear with holes in the room. So I'm assuming it's been about 12 hrs or so. I'm pretty certain there were 2 in the laundry baskets and I can't find the other so it's probably in his stomach. The weirdest things they eat...really..


----------



## MikaTallulah

It hope it all comes out fine in the end.


----------



## Luccagr

Thank God he puked the entire thing (intact) out just now. Oh yuck!


----------



## aerolor

Pleased to hear he got rid of it by bringing it back up. Underwear and synthetic clothing can be very dangerous and can stay in the stomach/intestines quite a long time. It is not always easy to pass and can remain in there. A friend of mine had a German Shepherd who ate a pair of her tights and it killed him - nobody realised he had eaten them until it was too late and he was very ill by the time he got to the vets to find out what was wrong.


----------



## Luccagr

I kept praying the whole day that he would puke it up or poop it out and really, thank God for answering my prayers. I was going to bring him to the vet this morning to get an xray.


----------



## LibertyME

Close friends Labrador swallowed a fleece glove...they had xrays, results: inconclusive...drove 2hours to get an ultrasound, results: inconclusive...
She ate, played, peed and pooped normally. 
Weeks turned into months. 
They began to think _maybe_ she didnt eat it. 
Then one day, EIGHT weeks later, she puked it up.


----------



## Florabora22

I'm so glad it's out of his system, I had to admit I was a little worried.

I once had to pull my roommate's thong out of Flora's bum. I had NO idea she ingested it. We were very lucky she passed it.


----------



## aerolor

Florabora said:


> I'm so glad it's out of his system, I had to admit I was a little worried.
> 
> I once had to pull my roommate's thong out of Flora's bum. I had NO idea she ingested it. We were very lucky she passed it.


Was the thong OK once it had been in the wash Florabora and was your roommate able to wear it again  (Sorry - couldn't resist


----------



## Phillyfisher

LibertyME said:


> Close friends Labrador swallowed a fleece glove...they had xrays, results: inconclusive...drove 2hours to get an ultrasound, results: inconclusive...
> She ate, played, peed and pooped normally.
> Weeks turned into months.
> They began to think _maybe_ she didnt eat it.
> Then one day, EIGHT weeks later, she puked it up.


Months or weeks? Either way, that is a heck of a long time to have something rolling around in your stomach! This is our biggest fear with Tucker. He eats first and asks questions later. We have been lucky, he usually pukes up whatever he should not have eaten within a couple of days. Knock on wood (I am almost afraid to talk about this out loud for fear of jinxing it) We are constantly on watch. 

The scariest was an aluminum cake tray. The edge he chewed off was sharp, thin and long. I was so afraid of a perforation on the way out. He eventually pooped it out. The aluminum was bent into a perfect circle, like a ring, with the sharp ends bent to touch each other. I swear this dog has a legion of angels that follow him, and even God thinks, "Crap! Ok Tucker, what else have you gotten yourself into!"

Glad your pup puked it up.


----------



## Rtaranto1

Dixie ate a leather batting glove on Monday the 11th. She really didn't want to let her play buddy get it so she swallowed it instead. That was three days ago. This is our 3rd golden and they really like to eat things. We watch her when she's out in the field with her buddies, but sometimes you just can't get there in time. We are waiting probably another couple of days and if it doesn't show up we'll take her to the Vet. We'll be watching her very closely to make sure she continues eating and pooping. If her energy goes down and she stops pooping or eating we'll take her to the Vet immediately. Dog's like to keep us owners on our toes. Our first golden Sadie ate rocks, we were first time puppy owners and didn't have a clue that she'd actually just eat rocks, one surgery later and we learned a lesson. Supervised back yard visits since we lived in Vegas and our backyard was mostly rocks! Our second golden Maddie had a problem called Pica. She just couldn't help herself and ate everything. We had to supervise her all the time. She was never well and passed on at the age of three. She actually counter surfed and ate $1200.00 we had won at the casino, all hundreds! My husband followed her around for about five days and soaked her poop in a bucket of water. Wound up sending about $800.00 to the Dept of the Treasury. That's our story of Goldens and eating things they shouldn't!!


----------



## JESICUR

Rtaranto1 said:


> Dixie ate a leather batting glove on Monday the 11th. She really didn't want to let her play buddy get it so she swallowed it instead. That was three days ago. This is our 3rd golden and they really like to eat things. We watch her when she's out in the field with her buddies, but sometimes you just can't get there in time. We are waiting probably another couple of days and if it doesn't show up we'll take her to the Vet. We'll be watching her very closely to make sure she continues eating and pooping. If her energy goes down and she stops pooping or eating we'll take her to the Vet immediately. Dog's like to keep us owners on our toes. Our first golden Sadie ate rocks, we were first time puppy owners and didn't have a clue that she'd actually just eat rocks, one surgery later and we learned a lesson. Supervised back yard visits since we lived in Vegas and our backyard was mostly rocks! Our second golden Maddie had a problem called Pica. She just couldn't help herself and ate everything. We had to supervise her all the time. She was never well and passed on at the age of three. She actually counter surfed and ate $1200.00 we had won at the casino, all hundreds! My husband followed her around for about five days and soaked her poop in a bucket of water. Wound up sending about $800.00 to the Dept of the Treasury. That's our story of Goldens and eating things they shouldn't!!


We just got a golden puppy and I'm learning this lesson as well! Two days after getting him as a puppy he was able to get his collar off and swallow the thing whole.... thankfully he puked it up at the vets office after we rushed him there in a panic.I've had dogs before so I just assumed this was "puppy behavior" and tried my best to keep anything I thought he could swallow away from him. We were doing great until two days ago he shocked me and pooped out a thong I didn't even know was missing! He most definietly is keeping me on my toes... I'm so worried he's going to get into something and cause an intestinal blockage. Glad to know its not a puppy thing but a life long golden thing!


----------

